# pond as a cistern



## dugue4 (10 mo ago)

Has anyone used a pond as a cistern for irrigation. If so, can I pick your brain? I'm thinking about doing it but but I have too many unknowns.


----------



## 440mag (Jan 29, 2018)

Howdy @dugue4, our irrigation system involves pumping lake water (dual purpose lake is also a reservoir for drinking water for some fairly distant municipalities, lake owned and our pump permitted by Duke Power); however;

I am afraid I am not of much help to you - I came across your thread as I too am seeking some info on how I go about replacing the back flow preventer valve (I am ASSuming that back-flow preventer is underwater offshore as our pump continues to lose prime and a neighbor said it is likely freshwater mussels or something have gotten into the back flow preventer …)

Our pump is on the shoreline with a 1-1/2" pvc pipe extending roughly 15+ yards out into the lake, simply laying on the shoreline ground and then lake bed. Where it ends is probably 14' deep and under our floating boat dock but, we were not here when the system was installed (bought the house from original owner whom we never met …)

I have been trying different search terms in an effort to try and find any YouTube videos or even any illustration that basically "shows in crayon" what is out of sight underwater … we've given up trying to hire anyone to do the job (still unfathomable to me how our nation went into what reminds me of being in a Third World country seemingly overnight) so, time to roll up my sleeves and tackle the job myself but,

I'd rather be sure of what I'm doing before I simply "cut the pipe off" at the pump and drag 30' of pvc out of the lake …


----------



## 440mag (Jan 29, 2018)

@dugue4 - I probably should not have started this search late last night after moving firewood all day (whew, brother!) … Anyhoo, it appears the search term combo for success may be:

*pumping lawn irrigation out of lake​*
Found this!

http://www.autolawnsprinklers.com/2004/08/using-lake-water-for-landscape.html

And … ! https://duckduckgo.com/?q=pumping+lawn+irrigation+out+of+lake&t=h_&iax=videos&ia=videos


----------



## dugue4 (10 mo ago)

Thanks for the info!


----------

